# A Cooler bag from BikeBAG (formerly known as Buggybags) !



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

** I changed the title of this thread because Jon is starting a new site that is dedicated to BikeBAG's
And so he want's to loose the name Buggybags.**

Here is the link : Welcome To BikeBag.co.uk
(click on the pictures to enter)

Finally it has arrived, my Cooler-bag !

And i can hear you think : why is this a cooler bag ?
Well, it's a cooler bag because it has built in insulation to keep your (Enter beverage of your choice) cooler for a bit longer when you go out on a nice ride.
Hence : Cooler-bag. :thumbsup:

In the "framebags who makes em ?" i have already been posting a few shots of the template of the bag and some shots Jon has send me of the bag while being made.
But here is the full story...

I had the idea a while back from a little coolpack that is used to keep a 6-pack cool during warm days.:idea:
While i looked at it i thought it would be a good idea to incorporate something like that in a framebag.
So i contacted Jon to see if he could help to realise this idea of mine.
The whole proces took a bit longer because of the details of the bag and the fact that he had never done something like this before.
(And his private life got in the way a bit as well, delaying it a bit more)
As a insulating material i went out and got some of the foam/alu-foil stuff similair to the stuff you would put behind a central heating radiator at home.
This i sandwiched between 2 layers of fabric and held in place by some fancy looking quilting.
The bag consists of a main compartment that has 2 internal velcro dividers
1 divider is running horizontaly and it can be removed so that the 2 compartments form a single bigger one.
And it also has a vertical velcro divider so i can adjust the space i need and stop the from cans rattling around to much.
And it also has a smaller compartment at the bottom to keep my tools, pump etc...

I designed it to fit my SS Cadex, wich is my "good weather/summer bike" 
That's why i asked Jon to do an orange liner and to stitch a small orange line across the bag to fit in with the bike 
But as luck would have it, it also fits my Pugsley ! :thumbsup:

I hope you like the idea and if you use it, please post some pics of your creation !

Now here are the pics :


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

very nice,


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

Will it hold ice too?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

That's rad! Price?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dammit, I wish I'd thought of using cardboard instead of paper for the frame sizing. It was so much harder using paper.

Great design. I like the two pockets idea. Normally I would have only made one, but after seeing this, two is better.


----------



## teatreetim (Nov 14, 2011)

Whats with the chain around the headset?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rockin said:


> Will it hold ice too?


I guess it will hold ice as well.
But then you would be limited to use of the main compartment only.
Unless you don't mind the stuff in the lower compartment getting wet.



intheways said:


> That's rad! Price?


Regular framebags can be bought for 50 pounds and custom work costs extra
This was a special custom bag that Jon made.
But since there is much more work involved, i don't think he will be making it a part of his line of bags.



teatreetim said:


> Whats with the chain around the headset?


And the chain around the headset...
I had a piece left over and figured the bike could do with a bit of extra bling.


----------

